# If you consolidate student loans, what happens to the responsibility of the cosigner?



## Emily12 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am researching merging my learner advances. I have 2 split cosigners on the credits. Assuming that I unite, does that discharge them of their burden to the advance? Alternately it is safe to say that they are still appended as cosigners?
____________________________________________


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

When you consolidate the loans either the new institute absorbed the loans under a new agreement (with a new co-signer) or the administrators advised the two co-signers of their mutual carried forward responsibilities.

Did you sign the docs?


----------

